# Knacken auf ca. 14:00 rechtes pedal



## sayaem (29. August 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich vermute eine Lösung wird schwierig, aber ich versuche es mal. 

Wenn ich die Kette gereinigt habe und dann fahre, hört man ein knacken wenn die Rechte Pedale auf ca 14:00 steht. Wenn ich nur mit links pedaliere mit klick Pedalen ist es weg. Mit rechts ist es wieder da. Nach ein paar km. Auf staubigen Wegen ist es auch wieder weg. 
Ist ein Team 6 
Gruss
Sayaem


----------



## Wiepjes (29. August 2012)

sayaem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich vermute eine Lösung wird schwierig, aber ich versuche es mal.
> 
> ...



Pedal kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. August 2012)

Pedal rausschrauben, Gewinde fetten, wieder einschrauben. Wenn Problem noch da - kaputt.


----------



## Aalex (29. August 2012)

wenn das die reudigen pedale sind, die beim rad dabei waren dann schmeiß die ganz weit weg und hol dir was anständiges


sind reine testpedale und zu mehr auch gar nicht in der lage


----------



## sayaem (29. August 2012)

Ne sind klickpedale von shimano dran


----------



## marel (29. August 2012)

Hi,

hatte das gleich Problem....
Hab mal das Tretlager ausgebaut und getauscht.... war nicht besser.
Dann dachte ich mal: Pedalen mal fetten. Abgebaut, waren sau trocken.
Gefettet und nu isset weg.

Gruß


----------



## sayaem (29. August 2012)

Wo denn fetten am Gewinde oder wo


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. August 2012)

Rausschrauben und das ganze Gewinde gut mit Fett einpacken. Dann wieder einschrauben.


----------



## konamatze (29. August 2012)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das,das vom Gewinde kommt.
Das Fett solltest du auf die Klemmfedern und Haken bringen.Ich sprüh nach jeder Fahrt immer etwas Öl auf die Pedale,funktioniert super.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## filiale (29. August 2012)

Tauch das Pedal in WD40 ein, wenn es dann weg ist, weißt Du wenigstens dass es das Pedal war.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. August 2012)

Es kommt meist vom Gewinde, da dieses ungefettet Spiel hat und knackt. 

Wenn du das Pedal in WD 40 tauchst kannst du auch ein einwandfreies Pedal danach wegschmeißen, da das Öl jegliches Fett dort wegholt wo es gebraucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sayaem (29. August 2012)

Das Problem tritt übrigens nur unter last auf. Hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## filiale (29. August 2012)

Es geht ja nur um den schnellen Test mit WD40. Das kann man leicht wieder abwaschen und das Pedal neu fetten.


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2012)

kettenblattschrauben auch mal fetten und nachziehen.

zwischen pedalgewinde und kurbel kommt aber kein fett, sondern kupferpaste


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. August 2012)

Komisch, dass jeder Fahrradladen da ganz normales Fett hinmacht.

Und der schnelle Test mit WD-40 ist quatsch. WD-40 ist ein sehr dünnflüssiges Öl und würde in der Situation mit dem Pedal keinerlei Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

Fett ins Pedalgewinde ist völlig in Ordnung. Dann ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn man zuviel nimmt und es bei der Montage aus den Ritzen quillt. Kupferpaste geht natürlich auch, aber speziell die Hochtemperaturbeständigkeit spielt da keine Rolle und das Zeug entwickelt sich auch schnell zu einer mittelgroßen Sauerei.


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2012)

fett geht zwar auch, aber kupferpaste hält länger, wäscht sich nicht aus und verhindert einfach dass sich stahl auf alu frisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorradcarson (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

diese Problem kenne ich auch von meinem 7er Team. Es ist genau wie Du es beschrieben hast. Ich habe bislang das Tretlager ausgebaut und neu gefettet und wieder montiert, die Kettenblattschrauben nachgezogen und die Pedale getauscht. Gebracht hat es nichts, das Knacken ist noch immer vorhanden. Ach ja, bei meinem Bike tritt das Knacken nur auf, wenn ich das große Kettenblatt fahre.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Hangtime (4. September 2012)

Gibt es schon ne Lösung?


----------



## sayaem (4. September 2012)

Bei mir nicht. Mit bisschen Staub dran knackt nix also erstmal nicht so gründlich putzen


----------



## Hangtime (4. September 2012)

mh ja dann kann das doch nur von den Pedalen kommen oder ?!? Bzw das Gewinde...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. September 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem selbst schon mehrfach und auch bei Bekannten trat es schon mehrfach auf. Bislang hat ausreichend Fett (dabei gilt: je mehr, desto besser, weil das was zu viel ist, drückts eh raus  ) am Gewinde des Pedals immer geholfen..


----------



## Motorradcarson (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt am Wochenende noch ein neues Tretlager und neue Pedale eingebaut, nur leider ohne Erfolg, dass Knacken ist noch immer vorhanden. Demnach dürfte es jetzt wohl an der Kette liegen. Da mich das ganze nervt, werde ich diese bei Gelegenheit auch noch tauschen. Mal sehen, was dann rauskommt. ich werde berichten.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mahe5 (10. September 2012)

@DannyCalifornia

welches Fett verwendest du denn? hab mal im baumarkt geschaut, aber da gab es irgendwie nicht das was ich wollte...

Danke


----------



## filiale (10. September 2012)

Ich hatte auch ein Knacken nachdem ich mein Rad gereinigt hatte. Meine Kette reinige ich mit Petroleum damit sie komplett Schmutz- und Sandbefreit ist und wische sie danach mit einem Lappen trocken. Danach wird neu gefettet/geölt/gewachst. Nach der letzten Wäsche hat es auch ordentlich geknackt, immer bei 15 Uhr, auf beiden Pedalen wenn es steil bergauf ging und richtig Last auf der Kette war. Nach 100km wurde das Knacken immer weniger bis es jetzt komplett weg ist.
Die komplette Arbeit hättest Du Dir sparen können wenn Du die WD40 Methode angewendet hättest. Um 100m um den Block zu fahren und anschließen das Zeug mit Reiniger wieder zu entfernen ist es immer noch gut genug auch wenn einige anderer Meinung sind. Dass nach der WD40 Dusche das Pedal nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sei finde ich überzogen wenn man die korrekten Reinigungs- und Schmiermittel parat hat.


----------

